# whats happening?



## MoNoXiDe (Dec 19, 2013)

One of my plants is having an issue.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 19, 2013)

looks like its settleing in its Home.....looks good to me....lets see it again in a week:aok:

:48:


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Dec 19, 2013)

I was LST'ing for about 12 days.  That could have been where the leaf sat on the medium.  It worried me when I started seeing it on the upper leaf.  I stopped LST because I wanted it to grow taller before I start again.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 19, 2013)

Mono, you know i am on your side, but leave your plant alone for a minute. It needs to grow on it's own schedule.  There is nothing there to LST.. It looks indica dom to me and may not need to be trained. Love it from a far...lol your doing fine, just let the plant be for a minute.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 19, 2013)

I agree with both above. Let it grow undisturbed for a while. Some indica dominant plants don't take well to a lot of training.  Keep working on making all of the environmental factors just right for it to be happy and it will get healthy


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Dec 19, 2013)

That plant is Super Skunk.  indica and sativa.  Thanks for the info.  There in there home now.  Just time to grow.  

Sensi Seeds Super Skunk has been specially developed for Skunk lovers. The best qualities of Afghani marijuana varieties were put together to create a very strong cannabis variety full of flavor and rich in THC. Super Skunk from Sensi Seeds is the strain that changed cannabis cultivation. The original Indica-Sativa hybrid that has astonished weed lovers for more than a quarter-century is now also available as a feminized variety! As a typical lab production, Super Skunk feminized cannabis seeds better perform indoors under lights rather than in the wild, but it will also thrive in "greenhouse environments". With just a little encouragement, they build colossal, crystal covered colas not just indoors or in the greenhouse, but also outdoors in warm, sunny climates. The more intensively nurtured, cultivated and loved your Skunk marijuana is, the better the yield and the higher the THC content. This Skunk variety guarantees you up to 15%; yet many cannabis growers can have higher results. Super Skunk bears the rare distinction of being one of the only cannabis strains that may require more experience to smoke than she does to grow! Skunk marijuana feminized seeds are early maturing (flowering period 45 - 50 days), stable and highly potent with a relatively good yield of 125 gr. of dried product per m2. Growth and flowering are mostly-Indica in appearance, though mature plants gain more height than pure Indicas when blooming. The extra-dark green of this strain&#8217;s foliage comes from her Afghan ancestors. Flowering is very fast and Super Skunk produces robust stems and branches to support her superior yields. The maximum high is 120-150 cm. Short internode gaps explode into dense, rounded bud-clusters which merge into huge, heavy colas by harvest time with a sweet pungent skunk smell and taste with a stunning combination of stoness and high! Dependable all round performance makes this one of the top strains for commercial and connoisseur growers, Sensi Seeds Super Skunk always lives up to her super vigorous, super potent, super fragrant reputation. She won the 1990 High Times Harvest Festival where she clearly defeated Skunk No.1.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 19, 2013)

i went back and re-read your journal. your phing to 6.5 still? cause you shouldn't be. your running hydro nutes in a soiless mix. your medium is essentially inert. even if it was organic soil, soon as you begin to feed with hydro nutes, you MUST ph for hydro. you should be phing to 5.3-5.5 and letting it drift up to 6.0-6.3. then phing back down.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 19, 2013)

Props SB good catch


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Dec 20, 2013)

yes,  I am ph'ing 6.5.  Should i stop with the nutes and just run 5.3 for a few waterings, then start back with the nutes?


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 20, 2013)

what SB is getting at is that the nutes, since they are chemical nutes they change the pH of the solution and you MUST readjust the pH to its proper range for nutrient uptake otherwise youll have what look like defencies but in reality that particular nutrient has fallen out of the proper range of pH for proper absorbition by the plant. this is why i run with organic soils and nutes, no need to pH, however in your situiation you MUST adjust the pH after the nute solution has had time to balance out, check the pH and adjust to the proper range and your plants will be much happier. i know this is a round about way of thinking about it but bear with me... ok so imagine you have that old school fisher price toy with all the shaped holes and shaped pegs... basicaly when the pH is in the proper range all of the elements in the nute solution (lets call these elements the shaped pegs) the pegs fit into their respective holes, square in square circle in circle triangle in triangle... etc... now when the pH fall above or below the proper range its like all the pegs just changed shape and no longer fit into their respective holes.... if that makes any sence lol sorry been dabbin, but the basic idea still stands, if the pH isnt right the plants is unable to absorb nutes properly thus showing defencies and slowing the progress of the plant... so keep doing what your doing just make sure that your nute solution is within the proper pH range,


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 20, 2013)

I also agree with shortbus--I think you have a pH issue going on.  Here is a chart that show nutrient uptake at different levels.  You can see if you are running hydro that you are locking out most of your nutrients with your pH that high.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1833&d=1141100090


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Dec 20, 2013)

I am ph'ing after adding the nutes.  I just didn't realize I had to ph it down to the 5's.  thanks for the help.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 20, 2013)

MoNoXiDe said:
			
		

> I am ph'ing after adding the nutes.  I just didn't realize I had to ph it down to the 5's.  thanks for the help.




it's a common mistake. when people run a soiless mixture they have the tendency to think, "well this isn't hydro" so they ph to soil specifications. what really matters is what your feeding them. for instance the fox farm line up sells liquid hydro nutes, and liquid soil nutes. they're even called the same thing.

hxxp://foxfarmfertilizer.com/index.php/category/liquid-fertilizers.html

you run GH nutes (General Hydroponics)  :48:


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Dec 20, 2013)

Ya, i knew my ppm had to be around 200 first then inch the way up.  I just didnt realize the ph had to be 5.3ish too.  I will start doing that.  thanks!!


----------



## Sin inc (Dec 21, 2013)

i am so glad i read this . i ve been having probs with mine to. i always grown in soil i tryed dwc one and failed. but now that i have this new soilless mix i am trying hydro again i checked my run off and the ph is around 6.5 so i give a feeding of 5.9 by hand today. i guess that will be dripping at 5.5 from now on


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 21, 2013)

I like to let my hydro drift some.  I know some try to keep their pH exactly at whatever they think the "sweet spot" is.  I find that letting it go from about 5.5 to 6.0 works for me.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 22, 2013)

I definitely like to let it drift. I personally believe that it is a mistake to hold pH at one spot(for recirculating hydro type setups)(in single watering or drain to waste it is not possible to control a drift). It depends on which nute brand you use as some will drift down over time while others will drift up over time. I can't swear to this but I believe that buffered nutes will drift up while unbuffered nutes will drift down. Ideally, I like to let them drift between 6.2 and 5.2, and try to not let it go outside those numbers for too long before resetting back to the opposite end.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Dec 23, 2013)

Drift the whole time from veg to flower?  or just while in veg?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 23, 2013)

You allow it to drift throughout both veg and flower. pH drift in hydro systems is really a standard function of the nature of it.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Dec 23, 2013)

I assume when you say drift its 5.3 - 5.6 - 5.9 on up to 6.5ish and back down slowly.  or 5.3 straight to 6.5 and back down to 5.3  sorry, I just want to make sure I am doing this right.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 23, 2013)

i don't see the ph drift being a problem for you though. it's a bigger concern for people who use reservoirs. for you though. since you will be mixing a new nute solution every other time you feed. you don't have an accurate way of monitoring your soiless mix for ph drift. your mix, because it is inert will naturally become whatever ph your solution is when you feed. your best bet is to start by phing to 5.5, feeding the plants, and observing how they react. then increasing the ph slightly on the next feed(5.8). and continue to observe. you will notice that different strains will respond differently to not only varying strengths of solutions, but also different ph's. you will also notice that the plants may react better to different ph's when you switch from veg to flower.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Dec 23, 2013)

Here is a updated pic.  After a 5.4 ph watering and a couple days of soaking.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 23, 2013)

looks like the leaf curling is starting to subside. thats a good sign. the yellowing might never go away, but as long as new growth is remaining green your good to go


----------

